# Two .......



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 29, 2019)

Les Paul's along with two Fender Stratocaster's on some Curly Maple 
for the Sierra series pen kits.
Applied using Lazertran and finished with 6 coats of 
MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane using my Dipping Method.

Les


----------



## magpens (Dec 29, 2019)

Very nice !! . I like those a lot !!


----------



## lorbay (Dec 29, 2019)

Very nice Les. Lin


----------



## TonyL (Dec 29, 2019)

Nice! I am a Gibson Les Paul guy myself.


----------



## Sataro (Dec 29, 2019)

Very nice grouping!


----------



## johncrane (Dec 30, 2019)

Very cool Les!


----------

